# 60 lb. pail Iowa honey on sale



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We are including our 60 lb. pail of Iowa honey onto our Colony Cash Rewards Weekly Sale ad.
We have had multiple requests for it to be added, we appreciate your input and thank you for your business!

http://lappesbeesupply.com/

Click on the Iowa Honey For Sale tab or on the *Colony Cash Rewards Sales* tab


----------

